# Sharing nourishing winter soap recipe?



## Val’s5 (Sep 28, 2018)

Would anyone like to share a  WINTER  nourishing CP recipe for my family?

Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 28, 2018)

What kind of recipes have you made. If you post your recipes we’d be happy to take a look and make suggestions.  Soap is a wash off product so it’s not really conditioning or nourishing.  I think that perception comes from tv advertisements.  

Soap can be super cleansing or not so cleansing.  CO, PKO or Babbasu are the cleansing oils and using too much can strip too much oil from the skin.  

Some even find high olive oil drying. I’m one so don’t make or use high OO soap. 

You’ll just need to try and test what works best for you and your family’s skin

I like high lard, CO, rice bran, HO sunflower or HO safflower, Shea and castor.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 28, 2018)

I am assuming that your skin gets very dry in the winter? From that, I'd suggest starting with 100% lard. A 2nd option would be:

50% lard
5% castor
45% divided among 0live, sunflower and rice bran.
5-10% superfat


----------



## Val’s5 (Sep 28, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I am assuming that your skin gets very dry in the winter? From that, I'd suggest starting with 100% lard. A 2nd option would be:
> 
> 50% lard
> 5% castor
> ...


----------



## Val’s5 (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, our skin gets uber dry in the winter months. Mind asking what type of lard you use? I’ve only used butters. 

Thank you


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

Make small batches to test! Just throwing that out there so you don't end up with 5lbs of 100% lard soap that you might not be able to use. I'm one of a minority (I think) that finds 100% lard super drying on my already dry skin. I like soaps with low coconut oil (under 20%) and 20% butters, my skin does not seem fussy about what oils make up the other 65%. I'm currently using tallow/rice bran/castor to make up the rest of it, but a soapmaking friend makes a lovely soap from olive, palm and coconut that doesn't bother my skin at all and lathers beautifully.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 28, 2018)

I use Manteca brand (green and white bucket) b/c that's what my local Wal-Marts carry. I think Snowcap brand is more common as you go West, though. If I had access to some nice leaf lard it would go in a pie not in soap!

I think the most important factor is aging, though. So if you can make some now and set it aside until winter 2019, that would be good. 

Another one I like:

50% shea butter
20% coconut
5% castor
25% sunflower
2% superfat

For your super dry skin, maybe drop the coconut and replace it worth more sunflower, or with olive or rice bran.


----------



## Jstheidi (Mar 3, 2019)

amd said:


> Make small batches to test! Just throwing that out there so you don't end up with 5lbs of 100% lard soap that you might not be able to use. I'm one of a minority (I think) that finds 100% lard super drying on my already dry skin. I like soaps with low coconut oil (under 20%) and 20% butters, my skin does not seem fussy about what oils make up the other 65%. I'm currently using tallow/rice bran/castor to make up the rest of it, but a soapmaking friend makes a lovely soap from olive, palm and coconut that doesn't bother my skin at all and lathers beautifully.


I need to remember this myself. I tend to make bigger batches and have way more than I should have when testing a new recipe.


----------

